# What Ultegra is on my road bike?



## bjh1776

My road bike has full ultegra groupset. I am curious, how do I tell what version of ultegra that I have? 6600, 6700 something else? I have not looked too hard, but I only see the ultegra branding on the parts.

Obviously, it does not really make a difference since I don't know what's on my bike, but I just would like to know what I have, especially when browsing forums such as this one and reading about references to 6600, 6700, etc.


----------



## rmh

Is it 9 or 10 speed? Also you can generally find the numbers in fine print somewhere on the component.


----------



## bjh1776

rmh said:


> Is it 9 or 10 speed? Also you can generally find the numbers in fine print somewhere on the component.


10 speed


----------



## Scott in MD

6700 is newer and has shifter and brake cables that route UNDER the handlebar tape. So if you have NO cables sticking out of the front of your hoods, you have newer 6700.

If you have shifter cables sticking out, you have 6600 (silver colored) , or the darker anodize "ice grey" colored 6650 Ultegra SL.


----------



## bjh1776

Thanks to those who responded!!

I have the 6700 - tiny identification on underside of rear derailur. And the shifter cables are routed beneath the handlebar tape.


----------

